# Shipping honey internationally



## cheryl1

If you are selling honey online to individual consumers (not bulk exports), is there anything to be aware of for international shipping? Where do I look for rules and regulations covering this?


----------



## Eikel

I've not shipped honey internationally but you can find a number of country restrictions via the US Postal Service website. Shipping internationally can be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## My-smokepole

I have a had a bunch of mid eastern people state ship honey home.


----------



## cheryl1

It's ridiculous expensive but I've got Facebook friends who want my particular honey. It's their money and the customer is always right lol


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

The USPS has published a compilation of rules about shipping packages to various countries. Its complicated.  And shipping food can be even _more_ complicated due to the possibility of contaminants/pests. 

Start here: https://www.usps.com/international/mail-shipping-services.htm
As an example, if we choose the least expensive service, "First-Class Package International Service®", you are offered a link to Postal Explorer.

If we choose "Australia" from the destination country list, the very first paragraph says "most food" is prohibited. :no:

But Belgium, on the other hand, does not have that same food prohibition.

And don't forget to comply with the _Customs Forms_ section!


----------



## beehon

I am from Eastern Europe. What is the average price of 1 kg. acacia honey for example in US? Just want to compare the prices. Thank you in advance


----------



## cheryl1

I've never seen acacia honey here, but in my rural area I sell honey at $17.60 per kg ($8/pound) with a 20% discount to retail stores for resale.


----------



## tapp

cheryl1 said:


> If you are selling honey online to individual consumers (not bulk exports), is there anything to be aware of for international shipping? Where do I look for rules and regulations covering this?


not hard. Shipping is high. Some one has to pay customs. Just have accurate custom paperwork and things go butter smooth.


----------

